# Transfert sur clé USB très lent...



## DDTL (31 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème pas vraiment méchant mais j'ai tendance à paniquer pour un rien, surtout face à 1400 d'achat, donc je préfère demander quitte à passer pour un idiot...

Voilà, j'utilise une clé USB pour sauvegarder mes cours et mon roman, et depuis quelque temps, quand je transfère quelque chose sur cette clé, la copie est très lente (1 minutes pour 3,1 Mo !).

Alors d'après vous, cela vient-il :
- de mon disque dur (pour le moment je n'ai pas de problème visible, pas de ralentissement, et j'ai fait un vérif avec l'utilitaire de disque plus Onyx et tout semble ok...)
- de mon port USB (alors que quand je copie des musiques dans mon iPod le transfert se fait à la vitesse "normale")
- de ma clé USB

Voilà, merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Sans plus d'informations, ça va être dur de deviner où se situe le problème.

Toutefois, il est très possible d'atteindre ce niveau de ralentissement si la clé USB est formaté en FAT32 et que le nombre de fichiers est important.

Il est aussi possible que la clé fonctionne en USB 1 (bas débit).


----------



## lanceloth (31 Août 2008)

Cela vient peut être de la clé USB. 
Quand tu enlève la clé USB de ton Macbook, appuis-tu sur éjecter ou retirer ?
Si tu ne le fais pas ca peux endommagé la clé USB. :rose:


----------



## DDTL (31 Août 2008)

Bah au début (pendant une bonne partie de l'année) les transferts se faisaient à la vitesse "normale", mais c'est juste depuis quelques temps que ça devient lent.

Je ne retire jamais ma clé à la barbare, je pense toujours à éjecter, d'ailleurs hier quand j'ai voulu éjecter j'ai eu le droit à "erreur, la clé USB est en cours d'utilisation" (alors que le transfert était fini), j'ai du cliquer une deuxième fois sur éjecter et ça a marché...

Bon je sais, c'est 3 fois rien, mais bon au moindre pépin j'ai tendance à paniquer 

EDIT : euh, comment on sait si le port USB du MacBook est en 1.1 ou en 2.0 ? Sur les infos systèmes j'ai rien de tout cela...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> Bah au début (pendant une bonne partie de l'année) les transferts se faisaient à la vitesse "normale", mais c'est juste depuis quelques temps que ça devient lent.
> 
> Je ne retire jamais ma clé à la barbare, je pense toujours à éjecter, d'ailleurs hier quand j'ai voulu éjecter j'ai eu le droit à "erreur, la clé USB est en cours d'utilisation" (alors que le transfert était fini), j'ai du cliquer une deuxième fois sur éjecter et ça a marché...
> 
> ...



Le port du MacBook est en 2.0, et ce qu'il te faudrait faire :

1) Cesser de te servir d'une clé USB pour conserver des documents importants, les clés USB ne sont pas des supports fiables, elles sont faites pour transporter des données, pas pour en stocker !

2) Pendant que tu le peux, copier tout le contenu de ta clé USB sur le Mac, formater la clé USB, et procéder au transfert inverse pour voir si ça fonctionne mieux.


----------



## DDTL (31 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le port du MacBook est en 2.0, et ce qu'il te faudrait faire :
> 
> 1) Cesser de te servir d'une clé USB pour conserver des documents importants, les clés USB ne sont pas des supports fiables, elles sont faites pour transporter des données, pas pour en stocker !



Tout à fait, mais bon si mon ordi plante du jour au lendemain, cette clé USB constitue ma seule sauvegarde (j'ai pas encore de DD externe !) pour mes cours... Et ça me permet de les passer aux copains 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Pendant que tu le peux, copier tout le contenu de ta clé USB sur le Mac, formater la clé USB, et procéder au transfert inverse pour voir si ça fonctionne mieux.



Et bien il faut croire que ça marche, c'est beaucoup plus rapide mais ça reste un peu plus lent qu'au bon vieux temps (parce que beaucoup de dossiers/fichiers je pense  )


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Août 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> si mon ordi plante du jour au lendemain, cette clé USB constitue ma seule sauvegarde


 Ouh... À mon avis, tu pèches par excès de confiance, là.

Sais-tu que certains dysfonctionnements pourraient te faire perdre du même coup le contenu de tes fichiers originaux et leur copie sur la clé USB ? (ça m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois sur PC)

Si tu tiens beaucoup à tes fichiers, je ne saurais trop te conseiller de faire régulièrement une sauvegarde sur un autre support, comme par exemple un CR-R ou un CD-RW, ou bien une seconde clé USB.


----------



## DDTL (31 Août 2008)

Bah le truc c'est que, comme j'ai pas de disque dur externe, la clé USB est le seul moyen de sauvegarder mes cours au fur et à mesure. Je me vois mal graver un CD R tous les soirs en rentrant de la fac 

Et comme je les file à des potes, bah ça me fait des sauvegardes sur d'autres ordis en quelques sortes 

De toute façon je vais m'acheter un DD externe, comme ça la question sera réglée


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> Bah le truc c'est que, comme j'ai pas de disque dur externe, la clé USB est le seul moyen de sauvegarder mes cours au fur et à mesure. Je me vois mal graver un CD R tous les soirs en rentrant de la fac



Un CD-R, non, mais deux CD-RW (alternativement un soir sur deux chacun) ? 

Enfin, c'est tes données, moi je te dis juste ce que je ferais à ta place, hein 

Pour info, j'utilise des clés USB pour transporter des données de chez moi à chez mes clients ou vice et versa, eh bien, il m'est arrivé à deux reprises déjà de partir avec une clé remplie, et d'arriver avec une clé vierge (après transfert des données sur ma clé, je les recopie systématiquement sur le bureau de mon Mac pour m'assurer de leur intégrité, donc la clé était bien "chargée" au départ). Je ne sais pas ce qui provoque ce phénomène (une fois reformatée, la clé est de nouveau pleinement opérationnelle &#8230; Jusqu'au prochain incident, qui ne s'est pas encore produit à ce jour (les deux fois c'était sur deux clés différentes). Je soupçonne le passage dans les portiques de passe Navigo, mais sans certitude. Enfin, ceci pour que tu comprennes bien ce que je veux dire (ne t'inquiète pas pour moi, j'ai juste du télécharger les données depuis chez mes clients quand c'est arrivé, je prévoie toujours une "roue de secours).


----------



## DDTL (1 Septembre 2008)

En effet c'est bizarre ton histoire de clé qui se vide par magie :mouais:

D'ailleurs je recopiais aussi fréquemment mes cours sur le PC familial, des fois que, comme pour toi, la clé USB aurait un problème...

Je pense qu'un DD externe avec Time Machine sera plus simple dans mon cas !


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> Je pense qu'un DD externe avec Time Machine sera plus simple dans mon cas !


Hum... pas pour une utilisation nomade.


----------



## DDTL (1 Septembre 2008)

Non mais à la fac j'emmène que mon MacBook et je ferais une sauvegarde tous les soirs en rentrant de chez moi 

Et dans la journée j'utiliserais ma clé USB si besoin est ^^


----------

